# ATTORNEY NEEDED due to CS



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

Anyone know of a Child Support attorney.. I have an big issue that I am told by the courts that I need an attorney


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

Patrick hammergren 
Webbs and Stone 
He's real good


----------



## DAGB (Dec 1, 2008)

Kathlene Anderson on LaRua.


----------

